# Captains appointed in police shuffle



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Captains appointed in police shuffle
By Cathryn Keefe O'Hare/ [email protected]
Thursday, March 17, 2005

More changes due by end of month

Town Manager Wayne Marquis announced the appointment of two police captains, instead of just one, effective Sunday, in a department reorganization designed to improve service to the residents, apportion duties more equitably and enhance accountability.

Lieutenants Patrick Ambrose and Edmund Plamowski, both 18-year veterans of the force, will be promoted March 20, with a formal swearing-in ceremony to follow. Their promotions leave just one lieutenant. Only one will be replaced, bringing the total to two lieutenants, down from three, and keeping the total command force numbers the same, Marquis said.

"I'm very excited," said Police Chief Neil Ouellette, who held the title captain until promotion this January.

Ouellette worked with the town manager to effect the changes, and he has praise for the two new captains who will help him steer the Danvers police force.

"I've worked with them my entire career," he said, noting that all three of them started on the force in Danvers in 1987.

Plamowski has worked in the criminal investigation department for many years.

"He brings that expertise to his new position," Ouellette said, who praised him for his effective "low-key" and thoughtful approach to detection.

Ambrose has been delving into technology, handling the purchase of new laptops for the line cars and investigating the use of wireless technology so the officers can do work in the field, Ouellette said.

"I look forward to him keeping this department on the cutting edge of technology," Ouellette said.

A new lieutenant, to be named, and Lt. David Woytovich will have their hours changed from five days a week to four days on duty, two days off. This is so that weekend officers will have the benefit of that extra level of professional oversight, Marquis said.

The lieutenants will also work either of two shifts: the day shift, 9 a.m. to 5 p.m.; or the evening shift, 5 p.m. to 1 a.m. This is a change from the current day shift. Again, the reason is to ensure more officers will have the benefit of the lieutenants' experience, both Marquis and Ouellette said.

"Placing the lieutenants on the shifts where the critical decisions are made on a daily basis will enhance our service," Ouellette said. "They will be a real asset to the sergeants."

The number of sergeants, eight, will not change, Marquis said, and the total number on the police force, 46, will also stay the same.

"This is a very positive development," said Marquis, who noted the changes will help the police "be better than they are today."

"I look forward to the opportunity this new position presents," said Plamowski on Tuesday afternoon. His new title is operations captain. He will manage the patrol and criminal investigation divisions, with supervisory responsibility for the shift commanders (who are now the lieutenants) and the patrol sergeants.

Plamowski has been a lieutenant since 2003 and a sergeant for five years before that. He has a master's degree in criminal justice from Western New England college and a bachelor of science degree from Springfield College. He was also in the U.S. Air Force for four years. He lives in Beverly with his wife, Patricia, and their three children.

Ambrose will serve as the administrative services captain.

"I'm very pleased the chief and the town manager showed this confidence in me," he said. "Hopefully, we're going to make some positive changes for the future."

He will be in charge of public safety dispatching and communications; court prosecutions, including juveniles; the DARE program; maintenance of building and equipment; firearms training, acquisition and permitting; budgeting; supervision of records and evidence retention.

Ambrose has been a lieutenant since 2003, previously serving as a sergeant since 1999. He has a master's in criminal justice administration from Western New England College and a bachelor of science in criminal justice from Springfield College. He lives in Danvers with his wife, Wendy, and their three children.

Ambrose hopes to help streamline processes and help ease financial strains on the budget, and he praised the chief for the new online accident reports that are already providing efficiencies.

"He's already hit the ground running," said Ambrose about the chief.

Marquis hopes to have a new lieutenant appointed soon, he said. If that person comes from the ranks of the current sergeants, another promotion will be due, but he hopes to have all accomplished by month's end.


----------

